# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  The Kidnap Diaries: Series:1

## N.Fan

The Kidnap Diaries

BBC4  Thursday 9.pm

In this BBC4 dramitisation of real events from 2008,Jimi Mistry plays Sami,an interpreter who spends months arranging for British journalist Sean Langan to access Taliban training camps in Pakistan.Although key Taliban leaders eventually agree to meet Sean,the deal goes wrong when they accuse the reporter of spying and take Sean and Sami hostage.For three-and-a-half months,the pair have no idea whether they will be released or executed.But Sean is determined to befriend his captors.

----------

